# EOS M with tilt shift adapter



## PCM-madison (Feb 25, 2014)

I got a great deal on the EOS M, and I really enjoy it, especially for travel. I've also been interested in trying tilt-shift photography, but I'm intimidated by the prices of the current canon line up of lenses (I own both full frame and crop canon bodies). I've seen the listings for the Kipon Tilt and Shift adapter for Nikon F mount lens to Canon EOS EF M camera. I would consider this as an affordable alternative to a current Canon tilt-shit lens by using a high quality Nikkor manual lens such as the 28mm F2.8 AIS. Any experiences or advice out there? This seems like an attractive way to gain tilt-shift experience at a much lower price point?

Paul


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2014)

got a link? i would prefer a TS adapter with EF mount so i could use all my EF glass as TS on the eos M

sigma 35 would be sweet!


----------



## sama (Feb 27, 2014)

something like this ? for different mounts except EF

image captured from Ebay


----------



## daemorhedron (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been trying to figure this out myself, and what the exact differences are between these adapters and 'real' TS lenses. I'll buy one to try it out, but look forward to hearing some experiences too! =)


----------



## dcm (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd only expect manual focus/aperture with adapters like these so I doubt full auto capabilities even if there was an EF tilt/shift. However, if you have some old FD glass
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kipon-Shift-Adapter-for-Canon-FD-Mount-Lens-to-Canon-EOS-EF-M-Camera-/111110625486?pt=US_Lens_Adapters_Mounts_Tubes&hash=item19deb598ce


----------

